# Army Showcase - Fangs of Fenris by Bobpanda



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/../assortedimages/ho_armyshowcase.png









​

Welcome to the first ever Army Showcase. This is a new feature we plan to run to give recognition for the amazing lengths people go to build exceptional armies.

This month we're focusing on BobPanda astonishing "Fangs of Fenris". 

We took a few minutes to ask him some questions about his army.



> What techniques did you use when painting the army and why?
> 
> In this army each and every model was painted in the following sequence:
> undercoat black
> ...
































































​



You can check out BobPandas homepage by clicking here.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

I think the only real word suitable for this situation is:

*DAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIM!*

If this is spam then ban me know... That army looks incredible. I can't imagine how much time and effort went into this... Astounding conversions and top notch painting.

Amazing


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

WoW That army is amazing.
That Wolf Dread is legend-... wait for it... and I hope you're not lactose intolerant because the second half of that word is DAIRY! Legendary !!

Also really like that landraider with the large gun, what do you count that as.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

That Wolfdread is amazing, as is the Titan. His YouTube videos are well worth a look too, particularly the BB firing tank!


----------



## DiabloCableGuy (Mar 9, 2008)

Now that is an epic army. Theres so much skill here! The Wolfdread is beyond amazing, and the panel work on that last Land Raider is amazing. My hat goes off to you sir!


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Great choice for an army to showcase! I've enjoyed watching these models progress and to see the finished product all together here is a real treat. Great work Bob:victory:


----------



## Weirdboyz (Apr 12, 2009)

That wolfdread is probably one of the coolest things I have seen here (don't feel bad everyone, the list is very long). Very nice.


----------



## MeatShield (Jan 5, 2008)

The whole army is bursting with character! That was a great way to kick off the army show case. I would hate to find my self in an argument with that crowd after a few drinks.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh my sweet JESUS! that is possibly, no wait, definitely the best modelled army i have ever seen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Amazing job


----------



## Troajn (Feb 25, 2009)

congratulations sir, fantastic job, simply outstanding. 7 years to build and paint an army, now that's a true artist


----------



## Farske (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow, the entire armies great but some of those models really blew me out of my seat and across the room. I love the wolfdread and the lord! :O The baneblade looks sweet.

Superb!


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

It's so.................................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AWSOME!!!!!!! Looks WERY good, I definetively have never seen a more awsome army than this! Always loved your work, always will!
Inspiring :victory:


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

The Wolf is awesome, I love it.


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

wow ! ...
thanks for all this positive feedback !!!
this def helps me with staying motivated to finish painting also the remaining stuff of this army to make it complete. maybe i'll really manage to get everything finished within 2009, which would be great, because as some of you might have noticed i already started my next army-project which will go in a completely different direction regarding amost all aspects. - painting, modeling and story. but i think the next army won't take me 7 years again to get that far. meanhwile i put up the complete list of closeups on my page ... 
so feel free to follow this link, which will bring you directly to my sw-gallery.
-
http://bobpanda.de/warhammer/space-wolves-gallery/
-
and once again: 
thanks to all of you. :clapping:
for me this is a great honor, that my army was the first in this new showcase.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Said it before and I will say it again, that is one utterly amazing army Bob!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

definately a great army to highlight here in the forums! The effort put into this is just astounding!!!!


----------



## ChaplinWhulfgar (May 9, 2008)

I is quite awesome but is there warthogs in the warhammer universe


----------



## General. Gray Wolf (Apr 19, 2009)

Wow, just wow. That is totally amazing especial the wolf dread.


----------



## Wolfgang_Molder (Mar 3, 2008)

I LOVE this army, seriously one of the nicest wolf armies i have ever seen, that titan is making me cry, i want one!!!! hahaha i'm there looking at my own army, all grey red and gold, i think i need to make me a titan now


----------



## Liber Heresius (May 10, 2009)

You sir are just amazing! Really awesome models, I love the paint job and the feel of the armies as a whole. But know I must return to my painting cave and try to produce something at least as half awesome as this!


----------



## raverboi (Jan 15, 2009)

i think i speak for everyone when i say, i think i just came


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

raverboi said:


> i think i speak for everyone when i say, i think i just came


lmfao. That army isabsolutely brilliant. Nunalishous. Amazingggg!!!!!


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

:shok: Wow. I am amazed. And you. are. a. GOD! 

I really do think thats the best army I've ever seen, I would say whats best, but all of it is AMAZING. Well, OK, the woulf dread is the best. :wink: But all of it is awsome. 

I must ask however, are those warthogs? :grin: lol.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Beautiful stuff, *BobPanda*; have some rep. I love highly-converted 'labour of love' armies and this is an exemplar of such a thing. Most inspiring.


----------



## Ebsolom Dhaark (Jun 5, 2008)

Astounding work BobPanda!!! Truly excellent in all areas but My favourite has to be the Wolf Dread,great imagination to create such a beast... beautiful!


----------



## Legolastom (Aug 6, 2008)

You... are... God...

Actually can I see three Warthogs in one of those pictures?


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

Amazing army! I would forfeit if I had to play such a well painted and modeled army because my models would just melt at the sight of it.

Are those supposed to be 3 Halo Warthogs as razorbacks/rhinos? 
...amazing


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

You my good sir, are an absoulute genious. I take my hat off to you... if i had one. It shows that you really put your heart and soul into this army. Nice one.


----------



## Wachaza (Mar 20, 2008)

Already sed on the other thread. Truly grea work.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

this stuff is incredible, wish i was that good.


----------



## WarLexa (May 28, 2009)

This army is simply amazing!.. I .... do not even know what to say


----------



## MRBON3Z (May 25, 2009)

very nice wolf dread


----------



## flankman (Jan 26, 2009)

''i went on heresy online and saw that gallery AND I JIZZED IN MY PANTS!''


----------



## Veritax (Sep 20, 2008)

Total stunner army looks fantasic the land raider is amazing .............


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Mate, that is a fantastic! I love Space Wolves and have always imagined what my army will look like one day, and this showcase simply makes me want to go out and start right now. Awesome work!


----------



## lucius666 (Aug 16, 2008)

speechless absolutly speechless........................wow


----------



## lucius666 (Aug 16, 2008)

also i love the warthogs what do u feild them as landspeeders?


----------



## The Architect Of Fate (Apr 21, 2009)

Oh my C'tan, my heart just stopped. I have no words to describe this. None.


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

cant believe you have warthog's how did you make those


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

lucius666 said:


> also i love the warthogs what do u feild them as landspeeders?





Minigiant said:


> cant believe you have warthog's how did you make those


first of all thanks for all those kind and motivating comments, again ... :victory:

i count them as landspeeders with same costs, but without ability to fly ... 
.
they are from mcfarlanes halo3series. ...
here's a short tut hot to build them :
.
http://bobpanda.de/warhammer/projects/warthog-landspeeder/mobile-infantry-buildlog-tutorial/
.


----------



## Cleitus_the_Black (Jun 8, 2009)

Well I just stumbled across this Army Showcase thing, and let me say it was well worth the look. That army is inspiring. I've never been much of a painter, but that just looks so good, it makes you appreciate what can be accomplished by a skilled hand.
Tip of my hat sir.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Holy crap, are those warthogs? They look awesome!


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

Can we get a shot of the side of that tank PLZ? THX BI!


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

Very good looking army! Its always nice to see people take the time to convert and paint like you have!


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

My GOD!!! Warthogs from Halo...:clapping::gamer2::yahoo::yahoo::thank_you::good:


----------



## Son of Russ (Jun 1, 2009)

Loved the Showcase....lots of love and attention to detail went into this fantastic army. As a SpaceWolves player,these models are done beautifully and the customizing done on them is spectacular....look forward to seeing more of your models in the future. Dread Wolf is by far my favorite model! Props and Rep to you!


----------



## Ijustmadethisup4 (Apr 7, 2009)

Wow...the way this army looks literally makes me want to buy some spaceworlves to take a crack at trying to mimic this.


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

If anyone is interested i found is tutorial on how he made the titan http://www.coolminiornot.com/article/aid/475


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

The reason i stopped collecting Space Wolves is that i struggled to maintain the same shade of grey between units and other models.

This army of yours is wonderfull and very uniform. Fantastic use of Johnny Cash !


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

hi everyone ,,,, 
thanks again for all your friendly comments and feedback.
at the moment, there's not much i can do with my broken hand, but i decided to grep the images i already made and combine them in a little slideshow.
.
further this vid is is my little "thank you", to all of you that supported me while building and painting by adding their feedback. i think most of my motivation came from comunities like this ....
THANK YOU .... !!! :victory: k:
.


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

do you actually play with these?


----------



## LordProitzen (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm... in love with that Wolf Dread. :shok:


----------



## tony161 (Jan 27, 2009)

he's got to post how he made it lol


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep
+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep

+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep
+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep+rep

if only i could give that much rep, this army is the best I have ever seen. good to see that someone has love for my puppies!


----------



## spud95 (Jul 12, 2009)

Cool man cool.:biggrin:


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm sorry, please excuse me while I got mop the brains off the back of my skull where it splattered after you blew my mind...


----------



## Zariel (Jul 13, 2009)

Absolutely increadible! Wish i had those skills. Much Respect


----------



## shakhullain (Jul 28, 2009)

well, that rocks!!! i mean man, 7 years! wolf dread! dude! i need to get cuttin, got ideas now......


----------



## Jaxx23 (Apr 20, 2009)

Looks great dude, 10 on 10 for sure


----------



## Lopspoon (Jun 23, 2009)

This is the greatest army I have ever seen! Amazing, I'd love to see that in a battle report, that army has so much character, do u have any fluff for the specific models?


----------



## GenericName552 (Apr 3, 2010)

holyshit your work is amazing love the wolfdread


----------

